# The first Trip to Arenal Volcano (Costa Rica)



## 1.8T_CR (Oct 24, 2003)

*First Trip to Arenal Volcano (Costa Rica)*

Hi 
I'm from Costa Rica and I want to share my first pics of the car outside of downtown.
I love the 4.2 TDI engine is really fast with excellent Diesel economy...
Pics (Sorry for the quality)
















I'll post more pictures in the future.










_Modified by 1.8T_CR at 8:49 PM 7/17/2008_


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: First Trip to Arenal Volcano (1.8T_CR)*

All I see is red Xs


----------



## 1.8T_CR (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: First Trip to Arenal Volcano (veedubmac)*

Try now.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: First Trip to Arenal Volcano (1.8T_CR)*

Nope, no pictures


----------

